# Is my cuckoo marans a boy?



## sideways

I thought my cuckoo marans stripy chick was Roo but looking at the 6 week old French blue cooper marans chick in front I'm now thinking it is a pullet as the blue looks to me to look very too like! I'll post some more pictures. What do people think?


----------



## sideways

Boris (ina) the cuckoo marans


----------



## sideways

Girl or boy? I'm hoping girl!
Thanks!


----------



## piglett

looks like a boy


----------



## sideways

Really!! We should take a bet! I'll let you know if he crows or lays!


----------



## grgfishkeeper

It looks like a barred rock roo if you ask me in my experience with br ar that the roos bars are normally not as formal and neat as a hens hens are straight and pretty just my experience tho


----------



## sideways

Yes it could be.... The egg was dark and speckled and marked a cuckoo marans but that doesn't really mean much!
I'm still holding on to it being a girl!
Denial is the word!


----------



## grgfishkeeper

What colors the legs


----------



## Zakgirlsfarm

I'd like to see its behavior to tell. If it's a bit skittish I reckon a rooster. But, looks like a female at the moment however my 'gut feel' says Rooster. Sorry


----------



## kathyinmo

What is the age?


----------



## fuzziebutt

I'm bettin' Boris is a Doris!!


----------



## sideways

Just to answer the questions it is 7 weeks old and has pinkish and brown legs...

Ps if it is a girl I'll call her Doris! Thanks for the name change!


----------



## kathyinmo

7 weeks old - most definitely a male. Red comb at that age = male.


----------



## patty12

This is a hen.


----------



## sideways

Really.... I hope so! Thanks


----------



## sideways

I just had her out and she sat down on my lap letting me stroke her.... So hopefully that's a good sign


----------



## Kellence

Marans are sometimes tricky with mine the girls tails were upright first so originally I thought they were boys but luckily I have 3 girls 1 boy


----------



## Berta

It looks like a Barred Rock hen to me.


----------



## shickenchit

That looks like a Dom Cockerel..


----------



## sideways

What's a Dom cockerel ?


----------



## sideways

sideways said:


> What's a Dom cockerel ?


Do you mean a dominant cockerel?


----------



## Berta

Dominique chickens have a rose comb, this one has a single comb.


----------



## shickenchit

Dominator.... Puralator


----------



## shickenchit

Every rose has it's thorns... Yeah it does


----------



## sideways

Boris did a cock a doddle doo!!!
And has grown massive so most certainly a boy.... Unless....she is a particularly masculine hen..... There's still hope!!


----------



## piglett

sideways said:


> Boris did a cock a doddle doo!!!
> And has grown massive so most certainly a boy.... Unless....she is a particularly masculine hen..... There's still hope!!


can you post an updated pic of the roo?


----------



## Zakgirlsfarm

Sorry to hear Doris was a Boris. What now?


----------



## sideways

Well it turns out I have at least 3 Roos and maybe 4 girls.... But they have grown up together and all seem to get on very well. Do you think the Roos (1cuckoo marans (boris) 1 blue copper French marans and 1 silkie) will continue to be friendly to me and each other?

It seems even though the silkie is a quarter of their size, that he is in charge!
I'll try and post some pictures of then tomorrow.

Many thanks


----------



## piglett

sideways said:


> Well it turns out I have at least 3 Roos and maybe 4 girls.... But they have grown up together and all seem to get on very well. Do you think the Roos (1cuckoo marans (boris) 1 blue copper French marans and 1 silkie) will continue to be friendly to me and each other?
> 
> It seems even though the silkie is a quarter of their size, that he is in charge!
> I'll try and post some pictures of then tomorrow.
> 
> Many thanks


if they all grew up together they might be ok
we had 3 huge english orpington roos who all were from the same hatch
they always got along

however in the end i didn't want my few hens "over rooed"
so i sent 2 of them to camp
we just kept the best boy & now he has his ladies

piglett


----------



## sideways

Blue copper marans Cockerel with the same make of pullet and boris in the background (cuckoo marans cockerel)


----------



## sideways

Same as above


----------



## sideways

Boris who I was hoping was a Doris....


----------



## sideways

Miniature silkie who is nearly blind.... Poor little thing.









Red silkie who is very friendly.

I have a black and white also.


----------



## sideways

They are all about 15 weeks old......


----------



## piglett

i like that red & blue boy interesting combo


----------

